# HELP PLEASE - When are postpartum cramps / pain something to worry about?



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

I delivered DD 12 days ago. I had the normal contraction type sensations for the first couple of days when nursing. I did not bleed a lot at all.

Now, 12 days later I am in agony. When I nurse I am practically in tears because of uterine pain / cramping. I'm still bleeding red, and the amount is still the same.

Edited to add: The nursing "triggers" the pain, but it continues for a long time after we've stopped nursing. It slowly eases off to a bearable (but not gone) state, and then flares up again dramatically when we nurse again.

Is this normal? I don't remember this from DD1's birth.

I'm waiting for my Doc to call me back, but was just wondering if anyone here had any insight.

(FWIW, it was a medically necessary Pitocin induced vaginal delivery - due to pre-e. I did have an epidural)

Thanks


----------



## Robinna (Aug 11, 2003)

I have no idea, I just wanted to send you a big hug, it sounds kinda scarey. If it's happening with nursing only it would seem to be uterine contrax caused by oxytocin release from the nipple stimulation, but you probably know that already. I think some contrax are normal but I have no idea what the range of normal would be.
Sending you lots of hugs & good energy
xo Robin


----------



## hapersmion (Jan 5, 2007)

I don't know a whole lot about it, but that certainly didn't happen to me. I stopped cramping while nursing within the first day or two, and most of the bleeding was done in a week.

Maybe you have a bit of retained placenta, or an infection? Again, I'm no expert, but that would be my guess.

I hope everything goes well and you feel better soon!

hapersmion


----------



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

In my experience, the induced/pitocin/epidural birth had much longer bleeding, cramping and pain afterword than the unmedicated birth. Maybe it's just an effect of that?


----------



## Village Mama (Jul 22, 2004)

From what I remember the midwife had told me that the afterpains should be fiinished after a couple of weeks. Mine continued for around that long. I felt a little ill and still in agony as you described and it worsened one day. I passed a peice of membrane that I had been retaining.( I was taking some herbs for the afterpains by that point too) In my case everything went fine... I felt much better right away.
You should watch for extra bleeding, fever or foul odor as far as infection goes... if your bleeding becomes heavy go see the doc right away.
Hope you feel really well quickly. That prolonged pain takes a toll on your system. Take care.


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

Thanks for the responses. I went in to see the doc and I do have an infection.







:


----------



## Village Mama (Jul 22, 2004)

That sucks... not what you want to deal with now. I hope it clears up really fast. Is the pain a little better now? I assume the doc perscribed antibiotics?


----------



## velcromom (Sep 23, 2003)

Here's a list of antibiotics approved for breastfeeding moms, just in case your doc gives you something he says you can't nurse through taking -

http://kellymom.com/health/meds/aap-...ml#Antibiotics


----------

